# Caffeine withdrawls & IBS /C



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok peeps, help me out here. I was a pot of coffee a day person, suffering from very bad IBS / C Pain. I heard that caffeine might be what is causing the onset of pain. So I quit drinking coffee 4 days ago, thinking it will help me so much. BUT... to my shock, what I didnt know is that I would be heading into an emotional rollercoaster. I was dealing with withdrawal symptoms, including headache, fatigue, difficulty concentrating. I feelt like i had the flu with nausea and muscle pain." It also made my anxiety double. I didnt know what was going on, I thought I was loosing my mind. I called a professional to get some help yesterday to make an apt. that I thought I would never make. This morning I was asked if I wanted a cup of coffee, and when I stated I quite 4 days ago, I was informed that this is probally what is going on with me. With a little research and a call to the Dr. I found out that with me quiting like I did ( for good reasons I thought) made my emotions flip out. SO..... what do I do. Keep up with the *drug* coffee and stay sane, or drink coffee and be in pain? Has any one ever tried them Caffeine pills, and will the upset my IBS / C ?*update* talked to Dr re. anxiety and IBS/C and how to control. She mentioned teaching me breathing skills? anybody know what to exspect when I see her tomarrow?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pills vs coffee probably won't make much difference, if it is the caffiene that is bothering you (for some people it seems to be something else in the coffee as decaf can be a problem for them).Usually if you drink a lot of caffiene doing the slow and gradual withdrawl is the best way to get off the stuff. Cut down the number of cups a day slowly, or start cutting the coffee you drink with decaf. Switching to tea for some of your beverage may help as tea usually has less caffeine per cup than coffee. They have found that a sudden drop from high consumption to none can cause a whole host of problems for a lot of people, but that by cutting back a bit at a time you can get off the stuff to see if cutting it out helps without the withdrawl issues.K.


----------



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

Ty so very much. After my long few days- Im sitting here with ( 1 ) cup of coffee, and to my amazement The symptons are less. I have apt with Mental Health Dr tomarrow and she sounds like she knows about IBS/C w/ anxeity that I have and how to control with breathing skills. Not sure what to exspect- but will keep you all posted.


----------

